# Could a dog eat cat food?



## Tashingle (Feb 6, 2010)

I have been wondering if a dog could eat cat food. I spend a lot of money on the nicer brands of dog food for both of my dogs, but even with dog food coupons I end up spending a lot on both dogs. The food I use on my cat does not cost as much though. Any thoughts?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

no, not a good idea. cats and dogs have differing needs in the nutrient department and by feeding your dog cat food they wont be getting the right amounts of what they need.

if your dog food is too expensive, do some research, look around and find a new food.

What food do you feed?


----------



## Nallah06 (Nov 26, 2008)

NO NO NO! 

Cat food is cat food for a reason. Dog food is dog food for a reason.

What are you currently feeding for dog food?


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

I would feed Old Roy before I fed cat food. It is formulated to meet dogs' nutritional needs.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

nope! cat food is for "cats"
and dogs are not cats


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

For goodness sakes, what do you feed your cat?!? Most cat foods cost WAY more than dog food.


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

no dog food for dogs and cat food for cats. you could end up with some scary poop if you switched between cat and dog food.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

A lot of dogs like to eat cat food because it's higher in fat (I think? I know there's something that attracts them but I'm blanking on what.), but it's really not good for them. For the short period of time I had a cat and a dog in the same house, it was a real problem and I'm pretty sure I recall other members having to make sure the dog didn't eat the cat's food. The higher level of taurine is also too much for dogs.

Although, from the link I suspect this is just spam/advertising.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I fixed the spamming...carry on...


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I went through the entire analysis of Orijen cat and dog food.
http://www.orijen.ca/orijen/products/adultAnalysis.aspx
http://www.orijen.ca/orijen/products/catkittenAnalysis.aspx

Taurine was the same for both, it is fine for dogs but they are supposed to be able to make it themselves. The only difference was magnesium. A dog fed cat food would be magnesium deficient. Dog food had Glucosamine and Chondroitin added.


----------



## LiftBig315 (Jan 9, 2010)

Our pup got into the cats food (couple mouths full) and I came home to a pretty messy crate. Thankfully it only lasted a day. I felt bad for the guy though. Only feed your dog the best you can afford. (dog food)


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

Our dog throws up if she ever gets into the cats food (the cat has to be fed on the dishwasher)

But I think the OP just found a topic they knew everyone would want to check out and posted a spam link


----------



## Rawfeederr (Feb 8, 2010)

NO, you should not feed your dog cat food! Cat food doesn't have the nutrients that dogs need.

If you start feeding your dog cat food, you will spend $$$ in vet bills.


----------



## GreyWolf11 (Feb 8, 2010)

Don't be silly. Use your brain and buy the right food for the right pet. Don't cut corners. You'll end up with a sick canine and vet bill's galore.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Sep 2, 2007)

Willowy said:


> For goodness sakes, what do you feed your cat?!? Most cat foods cost WAY more than dog food.


I was going to say, I WISH my cat food was as cheap as my dog food. Even from the same brand, cat food is always more expensive.


----------



## lilmiss1990 (Feb 27, 2010)

ya its fine ! but cat food has higher fat content and so the only thing that will happen to the dog if he eats would, be getting fat  but my dogs eat the cat food and the cat eats the dog food ! so its all good !


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

lilmiss1990 said:


> ya its fine ! but cat food has higher fat content and so the only thing that will happen to the dog if he eats would, be getting fat  but my dogs eat the cat food and the cat eats the dog food ! so its all good !


Not if the cat eats too much dog food and not enough cat food. There is a nutrient that cats need (taurine) that's added to cat food but not added to dog food, and a deficit of taurine WILL kill a cat....so be careful.


----------



## lilmiss1990 (Feb 27, 2010)

Willowy said:


> Not if the cat eats too much dog food and not enough cat food. There is a nutrient that cats need (taurine) that's added to cat food but not added to dog food, and a deficit of taurine WILL kill a cat....so be careful.


yaya i know. cats are have more of a sour tooth, cuz cats cant sates sugar.amd dogs are more of a sweet tooth, but i had to actually pout the cats food up so the dogs wouldnt eat it on him ! and i know if cats dont eat their food they cna get skinny ! but i fianlly mixed there food together so that they equally get what they need ! 
i feed them orijen so i know its pricey but its a good brand !
sorry i was gonna ask , could u get taurine vitamines for cats ?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

You can get taurine supplements. I don't know where, but someone who feeds their cats a home-prepared diet would know. That's not the only difference in dog and cat foods---they're made for that particular species and aren't appropriate for the other species. I simply don't recommend mixing dog and cat food for them both to eat. I recommend feeding them separately.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Additionally, you don't know how much they're eating. It's very possible the dog would eat ALL the food. Keeping a dog out of cat food is relativly easy, just put it up where the dog can't get. We used to have ours on top of the dryer. It would be harder to keep a cat out of dog food, but I've never heard of that happening.


----------



## lilmiss1990 (Feb 27, 2010)

RaeganW said:


> Additionally, you don't know how much they're eating. It's very possible the dog would eat ALL the food. Keeping a dog out of cat food is relativly easy, just put it up where the dog can't get. We used to have ours on top of the dryer. It would be harder to keep a cat out of dog food, but I've never heard of that happening.


haha i know, cats are very picky/delicate eaters, but i think our cat has some identity issues so he is starting to eat some table scraps like the dogs, just the other day we fed him a mcdonalds fry and he ate it ! but we r planning on moving after we sell the house...obviously lol so when we do im getting another cat, even though him and my smallest dog play together all the time !


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

I figured it was better to resurrect an old thread instead of cluttering everything by starting yet another thread about something that's already been discussed. 
Obviously feeding a dog cat food is not a balanced diet or a good idea but I'm in a predicament. I have about a dozen or so cans of cat food that my cat refuses to eat. It's Nutro Natural Choice, so fairly decent quality. He just turns his nose up at this particular flavour. Is there any reason I can't use it up as a topper on my dogs kibble so it doesn't go to waste?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

No reason not to. My dogs gets lots of leftover cat food. As a topper it's just fine.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

NicoleIsStoked said:


> I figured it was better to resurrect an old thread instead of cluttering everything by starting yet another thread about something that's already been discussed.
> Obviously feeding a dog cat food is not a balanced diet or a good idea but I'm in a predicament. I have about a dozen or so cans of cat food that my cat refuses to eat. It's Nutro Natural Choice, so fairly decent quality. He just turns his nose up at this particular flavour. Is there any reason I can't use it up as a topper on my dogs kibble so it doesn't go to waste?


You could also donate it to a local shelter.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I would go very light with it but you could use it. I would go light because of the high fat content plus some dogs don't stomach it well. You could also donate it to a local pet food drive/shelter they are always in need of food. I will say when Blue was ill last I made her a mix of pumpkin and rice and put just a touch of canned cat food (maybe a spoonful) mixed in it to encourage her to eat it. The cats smelled it and kept getting into it too of course my male cat likes pumpkin really well.


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

Donating it was my first thought, but as crazy as this may sound the nearest shelter to me is about 30 minutes away and will only feed iams products :/
You think they'd be grateful for whatever they could get but they're completely ridiculous. OSPCA. Not a non profit and not a no kill. Basically the chairman makes $200k a year but then they put down healthy animals because they don't have the space for them. Or because they have ringworm. Or whatever other bogus excuse they can find to save money and pay their board of directors more. 
I offered it to the cat adoption lady at my local Petsmart and she scoffed and told me they only feed SD dry. Gross. 
Animal welfare places around here are ludicrous. 
My dog has gotten into the cats food many times in the past and never had an issue and he LOVES it so unless there's something I'm missing, I figured I'd spoil him a bit.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

For a while, our Bichon mix would only eat cat food. Dry or canned... So that's what he ate for a while. He's no worse for wear and still prefers cat food (always stealing from the cats).

Comparing nutrients, they're not all that different.


----------

